# Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen



## mnagel (16. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichforum,
Zur Vorstellung erstmal ein bischen Historie. Dieses zugewachsene Wasserloch liegt im Garten unseres Eigenheimes, welches wir 2007  gebraucht gekauft haben. Leider haben die Vorbesitzer pflegetechnisch überhaupt nichts an dem Teich gemacht. Das Ergebnis:
Der Teich war völlig verschlammt. Das Waser war immer getrübt und grün. Sichtweite exakt 0 cm; Im Sommer sind durch Faulgase Schlammteppiche an die Oberfläche gestiegen. Die Wurzeln des umgebenen Rasens und der Japansegge haben ihren Weg in den Teich gefunden und sich kräftig am Wasservorrat bedient. Der Wasserstand war also extrem bescheiden. 
Der Garten-und Landschaftsbauer, der den Teich vor ca. 13 Jahren angelegt hat, hat es sich sehr einfach gemacht: Loch schaufeln, dünne PVC-Folie und Wasser rein, ein paar Steine drumherum. Fertig.

Als erste Pflegemaßnahme habe ich 2008 das Teichufer ein wenig korrigiert: Wurzelwerk, das in den Teich gewachsen war, gekappt. Teichfolie, soweit möglich, nach oben gestellt und mit dicken Kielsteinen befestigt. Hat vom Wasserstand her keine Verbesserung gebracht.

2009 habe ich dann den Garten ein wenig überarbeitet. Da das Gelände nach hinten  sowie nach von links nachts abfällt (ca. 40 cm Höhenunterschied), habe ich die Rasenfläche entsprechen höhergelegt und in Waage gezogen. Die alten Beeteinfaßungen aus Baumstämmen waren eh faul und marode. Weg damit. Um den Rasen vernünftig mähen zu können, ist die gesamte Rasenfäche mit Granit-Kopfsteinpflaster, eingefasst worden. Ich hatte das Glück und bin umsonst an gebrauchtes Großpflaster gekommen, welches eine schöne abgefahrene, glatte Oberfläche hat und damit eine entsprechende Antik-Optik besitzt. Die gesamte Raseneinfasung ist schön auf einem Streifenfundament aufgesetzt und frostfest vermörtelt. Das hält und ist praktisch: Durch die abgerundete Rasenform kann ich num locker den Rasenmäher über die Kante führen und brauche nicht mehr mit Rasentrimmer oder Handschere etwaige Ecken nachschneiden.Zudem sind Rasen und Teich nun räulich etwas voneinader getrennt, und der Rasenschnitt fällt mir nicht mehr ins Wasser und darf dann abgekäschert werden. Dann hab ich noch die Folienränder auf Löcher kontrolliert und geflickt, noch etwas nach oben gezogen und mit mehr Kieselsteinen gesichert.Auf der Waserlinie hatte ich so 10 kleine Löcher und unter einem dicken Fels am Folienrand ein ganz großes Loch. Und siehe da. Durch die Flickerei hatte der Teich locker 10 - 15 cm an Wassertiefe gewonnen und ich hatte so etwas wie eine Flachfasserzone bei -10cm. Als Technik ist eine kleine Gardena-Wasserspielpumpe (1000L/h) , ein Oase Filtoclear 3000 sowie ein Oase Pflanzenfilter (auf einen der Fotos rot markiert) dazugekommen, die für wesentlich klareres Wasser gesorgt haben. Der Pflanzenfilter ist im Prinzip ein Kunstoffkasten, der mit gebrochenem Blähton gefüllt und mit gelber Wasseriris beflanzt ist. So wird das Wasser ganz gemächlich erst durch den Filtoclear und anschließend durch den Pflanzenfilter geleitet. Wasseriris wuchs reichlich um den Teich.  Aber mit Pflanzen im Teich, die Nährstoffe wegknabern können war immer noch Essig. Von der Wasseriris ist soviel wie möglich in den Teich umgezogen auf die -10cm-Ebene. Um der __ Iris halt zu geben, habe ich Sie in Pflanzkörbe eingetopft und mit Kieselsteinen abgedeckt. Zusätzlich sind noch __ Sumpfdotterblume, Kuckucklichtnelke, __ Wasserpest, Wasserhyazinthe und Hechkraut dazugekommen. Die Japansegge hat Ihren Standort etwas verändert und spendet dem Teich in den Mittagsstunden etwas Schatten. Soweit das Jahr 2009.

Nun haben sich Freunde von uns einen schickeen Schwimmteich nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut - und ich bin doch ein wenig neidisch auf deren Teichoptik. Insbesondere die Ufergestaltung mit Graben und vielen Pflanzen finde ich sehr schön. Was mich nun an unserem Teich stört: Die Ränder sind doch extrem Kies-lastig und zum Teil schaut noch etwas schwarze Folie oder ein Rand von den Pflanzkörben durch. Also bin ich am überlegen, wie ein neuer Teich an gleicher Stelle aussehen könnte. Vergrößern geht nur bedingt, da auf der rechten Seite schon das Nachbargrundstück beginnt. Die Raseneinfasung soll auch nicht angerührt werden. Bleibt also nur die bestehende Teichform mit Profil und Tiefe ein wenig zu optimieren. Derzeit hat der Teich die Form einer 8 (wie die Zahl Acht). Der hintere Kreis hat einen Durchmesser von 190 cm, Das Profil fäält stark ab, die maximale Tiefe beträgt 70 cm (im Bild als schwarze Elipse markiert). Der vordere Kreis hat einen Durchmesser von 170 cm, ebenfalls steile Wände und max 40 cm Tiefe (braune Elipse). Insgesamt sind wohl ca. 2000L Wasser drin.

Erste Ideen: Alte Folie raus, Tiefe auf max 80 cm erweitern. Teichprofile mit Ufergraben, die von Naturagart gerade noch so als akzeptabel befunden werden, modelieren. Wie bereits gesagt , die Breite des neuen Teiches kann maximal 200 cm betragen; dann steh ich aber auch schon an Nachbars Grenze. Die Teichlänge kann ich in Richtung der Terrasse ein wenig erweitern. Zudem soll vor der Terrase ein schmaler Wassergraben verlaufen der sich von links nach rechts um das Regenwasserfass herumschlängelt, sich dann verbreitert und in den Teich übergeht. Von der Optik her möchte ich den Graben auch mit Pflastersteinen einfassen, so wie auf dem Bild mit dem Wassergarten, das ich in einer Gartenzeitschrift gefunden habe. Der Wassergraben soll dann eine Tiefe von -10cm haben, mit ein paar Kieselsteinen gefüllt werden und in die Flachwaserzone übergehen. Ich möchte in Wassergraben keine großartige Bewegung des Wasers haben.

Nun meine große Fragen: 

1. Wie baut man so eine Wasserrinne? 
Muss ich erst eine Teichfolie auslegen und darauf dann die Pflastersteine aufmauern?. Das würde bedeuten, das ich im Randbereich von Terrasse und Rasen, die Kopfsteinpflasterreihe wieder abreissen muss, damit die Folie unter die Steine kommt. Das möchte ich, wenn es eine Alternative gibt, nach Möglichkeit vermeiden. Die Steine liegen jetzt wie sie liegen exakt in Waage. Ich müsste also die Pflasterfugen ausstemmen, Steine wieder ausbauen, Streifenfundament einige Zentimeter herunterstemmen, Folie und Flies und Folie drüberlegen, Fliesstreifen als Folienschutz unter die Pflastersteine legen und neu mauern. Ich glaube nicht, das ich die Pflastersteine wieder so schön exakt zu liegen bekomme. Am Einfachsten wäre, wenn mann die Die Einfasung von der Wasserrinne vorab mauren könnte, und anschließend als Abdichtung eine Folie einlegt. Sieht so etwas optisch aus?

2. Befestigung der Folie am Uferrand sprich: an die Pflastersteine: Eignet sich dafür die Aluschiene, die Naturagart anbietet? Wie biegsam sind diese Aluschienen? Die Teichumrandung ist halt recht geschwungen, zum Teil mit engen Radien.

3. Um eine maximale Tiefe von 80 cm zu bekommen würde ich nur auf einer Teichseite ein Teichprofil mit -10cm und -40cm-Terrasse bauen und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite den Teichrand steil abfallen lassen und mit den Ufermattentaschen von Naturagart arbeiten. 

Wer Tipps, Anregungen, oder Bilder von Teichen mit ähnlicher Gestalltung hat: Immer her damit. Ich freue mich auf jede Rückmeldung.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Marcus,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen im Namen aller hier im Forum!   
Deine Bilder und Doku sind ja schon mal recht ausführlich und anschaulich. 
Deien Idee, den mühselig gemauerten Rand vor Neuverlegung wegzunehmen, halte ich für die optimale Lösung. Eine Schiene an den bestehenden Rand zu setzen, ist möglich. Die Schiene kann vor Folienverlegung angepaßt werden - o. k.
Die Löcher in den Stein sollten dann auch schon erfolgen! Nach Legen der Folie beginnt dann das "Lochsuchen" für die Schienen. Da Du dabei wohl im Teichloch stehst, wirst Du wohl auch auf die Folie treten, und diese wird nicht mehr glatt anliegen. Die Schiene mit ihren Löchern wird über der Wasseroberfläche herausschauen, ebenso die Folienkante. Mit Ufermatte läßt sich das kaschieren, aber dann gehen die einfachen Klemmschienen nicht mehr so einfach zu montieren... (klemm mal zwei Materialien ein, ohne das Loch in der Wand zu sehen ... :evil). Die Abdichtung der Folie an den Befestigungslöchern ist fraglich.
Ich halte es daher für intelligenter, die Kante auf die Folie zu bauen, und die Folie hinter die Rasenkante zu führen (dort kann der Rasen bis an die Steine wachsen, und man sieht keine Folienkante - Kapillarsperre ist auch nicht nötig, weil die Steinkante als solche wirkt).


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Marcus.

Auch von mir  :willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Eine eher private Frage von mir gleich vorweg: Habt Ihr Kinder oder ist Nachwuchs noch geplant?
Mein erster Gedanke war beim Anblick Deiner Bilder: Da will jemand die Flächen tauschen.... also Teich vergrößern, Rasen verkleinern. 

Wie biegsam die Klemmschiene ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass Du diese mit zwei weiteren helfenden Händen sicherlich auch von oben aus einbauen könntest und dafür nicht ins Teichloch klettern musst. 

Wie kommt Ihr nach dem geplanten Umbau noch in den restlichen Garten/mit dem Mäher auf den Rasen?


----------



## mnagel (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Rolf,

natürlich ist ein Aufbau Flies-Folie-Flies-Mörtel-Pflasterstein (von unten nach oben) die beste Methode. Aber es täte mir echt in der Seele weh, wenn ich ca. ein Drittel der Pflastersteineinfassung wieder wegreißen müsste. Da die Pflastersteine als "Naturprodukt"" auch noch uneinheitlich hoch sind, habe ich die Fundamente und Mörtelschichten entsprechend angepasst, so dass die Pflastersteine oben glatt zu liegen kommen. Die Fundamentlage sieht also wie ein Gebirge aus. Die müsste ich dann auch noch wegstemmen, damit ich eine glatte Lage bekomme, auf der die Folie dann aufliegt.

Bin schwer am überlegen, ob es nicht noch eine Alternative gibt.

Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand einen Bachlauf oder eine Wasserrinne mit einem Epoxidharzmörtel abgedichtet? Für Fußböden gibt es 3K-Beschichtungen, auf die im noch flüssigen Zustand ein Granitgranulat eingestreut wird. Ergibt dann eine schöne Steinoptik.

Produkt: siehe hier: http://www.megaplast-bauchemie.de/_srv.write/assets/Produktkatalog/G07_EP-Moertel_Granit.pdf

Aufbau wäre dann wie folgt:

Variante 1: Gepflasterte und gemörtelte Rinne, Folienlage, Flieslage,Fußbodenbeschichtung mit Granitgranulat.

oder

Variante 2: Gepflasterte und gemörtelte Rinne, Abdichtung mit Epoxidharz und Armierung, Fußbodenbeschichtung mit Granitgranulat.

Bleibt dann noch die Frage, wie mann einen dichten Anschluss an den Folienteich schafft?

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## mnagel (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Annett,
die Form der Rasenfläche würde sich natürlich für einen Teich sehr gut eignen. Nachdem ich die Randeinfassung fertig hatte und bei einem Bier mein Werk genossen habe, kam mir auch so eine Idee. Es sprechen halt einige Gegebenheiten dagegen:

1. Der Geldbeutel
2. Ich bin Rasen-Fan und möchte im Sommer zu Feiern im Garten dort ein paar Tische und Bänke platzieren können, die ich auf der Terrasse nicht unterkriege (ich lade mir zu meinem Geburtstag im August nämlich gerne 30 Leute zum Grillen ein. )
3. Ein Teich dieser Größe wäre in der Reihe der Reihenhausgärten ein extrem "exotisches Gebilde" und würde meiner Meinung nach vom Charakter nicht zu den Gärten der Nachbarn passern. die locker ineinander übergehen.
4. Scheißviel Arbeit!
5. Dieser Garten liegt auf einer Felsspitze, die sehr dicht unter der Mutterbodenschicht verläuft, etwaige Löcher im "Gebirge" sind wohl gut mit Bauschutt verfüllt. Um ein Teichprofil abzugraben, wären ein Bagger mit Pressluftmeißel oder ein Sprengmeister nötig.

Zur Frage der Zugänglichkeit zur Rasenfläche:
Zusätzlich könnte ich mir einen Teil der Terrasse als Bankirrai-Steg vorstellen; da könnte man einen Teil auf der linken Seite verlängern und als Art Brücke über über das Wasser führen.

Oder ich lege mir ein paar schöne Pflastersteine als Triite in die Wasserrinne.

Oder Ich lege mir einen kleinen Mühlstein in den breiteren Teil der Wasserrinne.

Bin halt noch in der Planungsphase und überlege kräftig, wie ich es machen soll.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## mnagel (11. Mai 2010)

*Fortsetzung Teichrenovierung: Weitere Überlegungen bzgl. Waserrinne, Ufer u. Tiefe*

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich nach einer Pause zurück im Forum.

Meine Überlegungen, wie man aus Folie und Pflastersteinen eine Wasserrinne bauen könnte, sehen nun wie folgt aus: 
Die bestehende Umrandung aus großem Granit-Kopfsteinpflaster (Format ca. 16 - 18 cm) bleibt unangetastet. Ich konnte mich nicht überwinden, hier wieder einen "Teilabriss" vorzunehmen. Der Verlauf der Wasserrinne entlang des Regenwasserfasses und der Terasse wird durch eine neue Abmauerung aus Plastersteinen gleicher Art gebaut. Daraus ergibt sich ein Graben, in den ich Flies und Folie einlegen werde; anschließen möchte ich aus Granitsteinen in einem kleineren Format (Kleinpflaster 4 x 6 cm) die Rinne ausmauern. Ich denke, so verschwindet die Folie auch recht gut. Auf den angefügten Fotos könnt Ihr die Bauarbeiten und den aktuellen Stand betrachten. Ich habe die Kopfsteinplasterreihe auch wieder auf einem Streifenfundament erstellt und eine den Graben in einem lockeren Schwung mit leichten Bögen gebaut. Die Rinne habe ich so verbreitert, das die zusätzliche innere Abmauerung aus Kleinpflaster auch noch Platz findet. Den bisherigen Terassenbelag aus Waschbetonplatten habe ich  mit einer Flex und Diamantscheibe wieder beigearbeitet, um zumindestens über die Sommermonate eine Terassenfläche zum Grillen zu haben. Eine neuer Belag kommt dann wohl erst nächstes Jahr in Betracht.

Wie soll es weiter gehen.
Da der Teich in der bisherigen Gestaltung nicht gefällt, heisst die Entscheidung: Alles muss raus (Folie, Pflanzen, Substrat, etc). Die Form einer "Acht" aus zwei locker ineinander übergehenden Kriesen und die Größe bleibt erhalten. Die geplante Aufteilung der Teichzonen seht Ihr in den pdf;s. Teichgröße: 
Länge ca. 3,50 m 
Breite zwischen 1,60 und max 2,00 m.
Schmaler Ufergraben nach Naturagart-Prinzip 10 bis 15 cm breit, Tiefe - 10 bis - 20 cm
Uferwall (Rasenkantenstein /Kleinplaster)  5 cm über Wasserspiegel, 5 cm breit,
Flachwasserbereich bei -10 cm, 20 bis 30 cm breit, komplett umlaufend um den Teich
Vorderer Teil: "Flacheres Gefälle" mit 35° Neigung auf max - 40cm Tiefe
Hinterer Teil: "Steiles Gefälle" mit 80° Neigung auf - 80 cm Tiefe.
Der hintere Teil des des Übergrabens läuft als Bucht nach hinten aus und soll Platz für einen Oase-Filtofall und einen Oase Filtoclear-Filter bieten;d.h. Tiefe des Ufergrabens auf ca. - 40 cm erweitern.)

Hierzu mal eine Frage nach Eurer Meinung: 

1. Macht bei den begrenzten Platzverhältnissen ein Ufergraben Sinn oder sollte ich zugunsten einer breiteren - 10 cm Zone darauf verzichten? Der Ufergraben hätte den Vorteil, dass die Folie sehr gut an der Kopfsteinpflasterumrandung fixiert ist.

2. Wie schätzt Ihr das Problem mit Falten beim Folienverlegen ein?  Bei max 2,00 m Breite muss ich gezwungener Weise mit Steilufern arbeiten. Sehr 3D-mäßig. Die Folie soll zusätzlich mit Flies und Mörtel gepanzert werden (Optik). Meiner groben Schätzung nach werde ich eine Folie mit ca. 8 m Länge und ca. 5 m Breite benötigen.Die Form mit dem Bachlauf macht die ganze Sache noch etwas spezieller. Mit voherigem Ausmessen ist es wohl eher schlecht bestellt, also werde ich nachträglich dort eine Folienstreifen ankleben. Ich tendiere zu der grünen PVC-Folie von Naturagart mit 1 mm Dicke.

3. Abschluss Ufergraben auf der Nachbarseite (im pdf als "Blumenbeet mit Rindenmulch" bezeichnet): Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer optisch unauffälligen Lösung. Da der Teich direkt an der Grundstücksgenze zum Nachbarn liegt, ist die Breite auf max. 2,00 m begrenzt. Zusätzlich fällt das Gelände zum Nachbarn stetig ab. Ich brauche somit eine stabile Kante über Geländeniveau, damit die Folie nicht umknickt und der Üfergraben nicht ausläuft Ich hatte mal mit dem Gedanken gepielt, die Randeinfassung an der Seite auch mit Granitsteinen (16 - 18 cm ) zu mauern. Das hat mir auf dem Plan aber nicht gefallen, da der Teich dann sehr eingezwängt wirkt. Und - weitaus schlimmer - verschenke ich Platz und mache den Teich noch schmaler. Zweite, platzsparende Möglichkeit wäre, die Einfassung mit Granitkanteinen (8 cm breit zu mauern), Sieht Optisch auch "sch....e" aus. Randsteine aus Beton mit 5 cm Breite gehen gar nicht. Ich möchte meinem Nachbarn nicht zumuten, immer  gegen einen häßlichen Betonstreifen zu gucken. Meine Idee jetzt. Als Einfassung verwende ich einen Streifen aus Cortenstahl ( auf www.siedlerbedarf.com gibt es Wegeinfassungen aus Cortenstahl, der Artikel nennt sich "Tiergartenband", Dimensionierung 3,00 m lang, 150 mm hoch, 3 mm stark). Der Streifen kommt direkt auf die Grundstückgrenze. Um auf dieser Teichseite auch laufen zu können, setzte ich in Schrittweite dicke Kopfsteinpflastersteine als Trittsteine rechts und links von der Cortenstahl-Kante. Mein Nachbar gestattet mir dabei, einige Trittsteine auch auf sein Grundstück zu legen. Zur Zeit ist das Beet arg zugekrautet und der Nachbar kann dort gar nicht entlanglaufen, ohne die Pflanzen zu zertrampeln. Somit kann er die Trittsteine auch nutzen- und wir haben beide etwas davon. Die Trittsteine auf meiner Seite würde ich im Ufergraben platzieren, die Folie mit Fließ oder Ufermatte geschütz und die Steine mit Mörtel fixiert. Mit der Zeit soll der Cortenstahl schön korrodieren und unauffällig die Folienkante stabilisieren. Zwischen den Trittsteinen sollen Uferpflanzen optisch harmonischen übergehend zu Nachbar's Beet wachsen. Habt Ihr eventuell alternative Ideen, wie man platzsparend und unauffällig so eine Kante bauen kann?

4. Materialauswahl für die Wasserrinne: Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung, mit welchem Mörtel ich das Granitkleinpflaster in die Wasserrinne mauern kann. Was ist zu beachten? Frost und wasserfest, etc ?! Ich noch keine rechte Idee.

Fällt euch bei meinen Teich-Überlegung ein Fehler auf? Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

Es grüßt Marcus aus Wuppertal


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Marcus.

Das ist aber eine Menge Lesestoff. 

Zu 1.: An zu schmalen Stellen würde ich zu Gunsten einer 0-10cm-Zone im eigentlichen Teich verzichten. Diese hat im Gegensatz zum Ufergraben ein reinigende Wirkung=Nährstoffaustrag.

Zu 2.: Wenn Du die Folie sowieso verkleiden möchtest, dann sehe ich bezüglich Falten kein Problem. Anderenfalls kann man sie auch nach außen ziehen, sodass sie weniger auffallen. PVC läßt sich relativ gut kleben, wenn sie neu ist und man sauber arbeitet (Aceton + Quellschweißmittel). Bei uns hält im alten Teich eine lange Klebenaht seit 2003. 

Zu 3.: Interessanter Link.  Auch für andere Zwecke. Trittsteine im Ufergraben brauchen einen durchgängig festen Unterbau, d.h. in das normale Substrat kann man diese nicht legen. Sie würden bei Belastung im Sumpf schlichtweg versinken - das hast Du richtig geplant. Man kann aber an zu schmalen Stellen auch ganz auf den Ufergraben verzichten und den Teich "normal" an Land gehen lassen. Schön flach auslaufen lassen, dann kaschiert das im Teich befindliche Substrat die Folie wunderbar. 

Zu 4.:


----------



## mnagel (19. Mai 2010)

*Teichmolche während des Umbaus ausquartieren?! Wer hat Tips?*

Hallo zusammen,

da der Internet-Shop, bei dem ich die Randeinfassung aus Cortenstahl bestellen will, noch Urlaub hat, kann ich kein Material ordern und muss warten. Ich war die Tage öfters am Teich, und habe weiter überlegt, wie ich was am Besten baue. Habe nun "Besucher" festgestellt: 5 Bergmolche 

Habt Ihr Tips, wie ich die __ Molche während der Umbauphase umquartieren kann? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit, in einen 90L-Maurerkübel Teichwasser; Pflanzen, Spitzschlammschnecken und Molche umzusiedeln. Noch einen Baumast als Notausstieg dazu. Fertig.

Wer hat bessere Ideen?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichrenovierung: Anschluß Folie an Umrandung aus Pflastersteinen*

Hallo Marcus.

Hier ging es auch darum, was man mit Molchen machen darf und was nicht.
Ich denke, Deine Idee (inkl. ordentlicher Usstiegsmöglichkeit) ist soweit okay, vor allem, wenn es sich um eine trockene Wetterperiode handelt. Die __ Molche verkrümeln sich schnell genug, wenn man ihnen die Chance dazu läßt. 
Stell den Kübel möglichst schattig auf, damit sie nicht zu sehr "gekocht" werden. Sind zwar beides Lungenatmer, aber angenehmer ist es so sicherlich für sie. Und die Flucht wird den Molchen damit eher erleichtert.


----------

